# Netzteil ohne PC starten



## nfsgame (22. August 2008)

Hallo,
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Netzteil ohne PC zu starten, um zB Komponenten auszuprobieren?

MfG nfsgame


----------



## black-hawk-01-de (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

ja das ist möglich. Du brauchst nur Pin 16 (grün (PS_ON)) und Pin 18 (schwarz (Masse)) zu brücken. Am besten mit einem Stück Kabel.
Ich mache das immer mit einem Voltmeter, klappt auch ganz gut.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2008)

Denk dran, das Netzteile eine Mindestlast haben, wenn die nicht eingehalten wird, kann das NT schaden nehmen!


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. August 2008)

Klemm am besten nen DVD-Laufwerk, ne HDD und Lüfter dran um ne Last zu haben, dazu halt noch die zu testende hardware


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Wenn ich grün mit schwarz verbinde geht nur der lüfter an. Mehr passiert nicht.


----------



## black-hawk-01-de (24. August 2008)

Das ist doch ok wenn der Lüfter an geht. Heißt das dass Netzteil eingeschalten ist.
Häng doch mal die Hardware die du testen willst (vorher) ran und schalte es ein. Sie sollte funktionieren.


----------

